# Great NorthWest Arkansas Model Train Show 2012-02-25



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

*Great NorthWest Arkansas Model Train Show
Location: *Holiday Inn NWA Convention Center, 1500 South 48th Street, Springdale, Arkansas.
*Visit Website: *Click here
*Date: 2012-02-25
Start Time: 09:00
End Time: 16:00
Description: The Sugar Creek Model RR and Historical Society presents the 9th Annual Great NWA Model Train Show 
Admission $6 for adults ($5 with a non-perishable food item.) Children 12 and under are free.
http://arkansasgeekcentral.com/grea...show-2012/

http://www.railroadclubsugarcreek.org/page25.html

Note: This is a DIFFERENT LOCATION from last year.

Jerry


*


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Bringing back to top. If your in the area very good all scale show.


----------

